# Adelaide Winter Open 2011



## TimMc (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd like to encourage discussions about having a WCA competition in South Australia with this thread.

*Date*
Saturday the _TBC_ of July, 2011

*Time*
9am to 6pm

*Events*
Here's an initial list of events being considered:

2x2 Cube
Rubik's Cube
Rubik's Cube: One-handed
4x4 Cube
5x5 Cube
Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded
4x4 Cube: Blindfolded

*Venue*
TBC

*Organisational Team*
Myself and possibly some members of the RMIT Rubik's Cube Club will be flying over the night before on Friday and then leaving sometime on Sunday. This sufficiently gives us a day to work with. Hopefully 7 hours of cubing with 2 hours worth of breaks, and some fun after. 

If you've anything to contribute toward this competition (event preference, general help, sponsorship, venue etc) then please feel free to reply.

Tim.


----------



## Chickenman (Feb 19, 2011)

would be interested to see where this goes


----------



## Dene (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm there.


----------



## rock1313 (Feb 20, 2011)

YES! 
Finally


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm there if you have Pyra


----------



## David Zemdegs (Feb 20, 2011)

I think the hardest thing is to get a venue. If its on the 2nd or 9th of July then I think we may have a chance to get there.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 20, 2011)

fazdad said:


> I think the hardest thing is to get a venue. If its on the 2nd or 9th of July then I think we may have a chance to get there.


 
The date has been confirmed as 16th of July... 
Chris might be coming, so perhaps you guys could share hotel room (and costs)?


----------



## TimMc (Feb 20, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> The date has been confirmed as 16th of July...
> Chris might be coming, so perhaps you guys could share hotel room (and costs)?


 
I'm not sure on the date as yet. Andrea confirmed it or Aron did?

Tim.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 20, 2011)

TimMc said:


> I'm not sure on the date as yet. Andrea confirmed it or Aron did?
> 
> Tim.


Tim's just making stuff up


----------



## Dene (Feb 20, 2011)

Also can we make sure not the 30th of July ktnx.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 6, 2011)

Bump, Aron is asking about the venue tomorrow, (report back Aron...)
As to traveling/places to stay, if it does go ahead which it better, (!!!), Josh will have his Ls, and has offered to drive me along with him and Andrea, I'll be staying at Aron's, but there isn't room for more (me, TimMc, Aron I think), Josh and Andrea will be getting a hotel, does this suit anyone else? (David and Faz, Dene, Chris, etc.)
Good to save some money with room sharing.
And anyone else who lives in Adelaide, in case Aron can't get his school, any ideas on a cheap/free venue?


----------



## darkerarceus (Mar 6, 2011)

Come on!
Melbournce, Perth and now Adelaide get comps and yet none in Canberra 
Lol. Goodluck to anyone who enters.


----------



## Dene (Mar 6, 2011)

Canberra wut?

But yea hotel sharing suits me. Who's up for a roomy?


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 6, 2011)

zomg aronpm comp


----------



## TimMc (Mar 6, 2011)

@Hotel:*cough* Yeah, I'm up for sharing a hotel 

@Driving: With L's, with someone with a full licence? sup? road tripping vs. flight?

@Canberra: maybe at EPIC in January 2012 for the Aus Games Expo?

Tim.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry Tim. I also have a friend in Adelaide so yeah. I'm not sure about the whole car thing cause we all know tim would get there on the day of the comp and i would rather have a day to walk around. Yeah Josh wants pyra as well. Tim whats the cut off for 4x4, 5x5 and OH?


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 9, 2011)

SoLarisAU said:


> Sorry Tim. I also have a friend in Adelaide so yeah. I'm not sure about the whole car thing cause we all know tim would get there on the day of the comp and i would rather have a day to walk around. Yeah Josh wants pyra as well. Tim whats the cut off for 4x4, 5x5 and OH?


 
Specify which Tim in future please 
I don't understand the first statement if it's directed at me, or the second statement about Tim getting there on the day of the comp.
I'd prefer to get there the day before, "I'm not sure about the whole car thing cause we all know tim would get there on the day of the comp and i would rather have a day to walk around." this would suit me if you were saying it wasn't.

Please clarify


----------



## TimMc (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll most likely head up on the Friday before as I'd want the competition to start around 9am on the Saturday.

I'll probably fly there instead and stay near the venue (hotel, house?) or close to public transport.

Tim.


----------



## pi.cubed (Mar 13, 2011)

Just to give a better idea for numbers, I may come. But as this would be my first competition and I am only 13 I would come with my parents and holiday over there.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 13, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> Just to give a better idea for numbers, I may come. But as this would be my first competition and I am only 13 I would come with my parents and holiday over there.


 
We're planning on having more competitions in Melbourne, and possibly Sydney this year...

Tim.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 28, 2011)

I can't get a venue; unless someone else in Radelaide can get one this isn't going ahead.


----------



## Dene (Mar 28, 2011)

boo


----------



## rock1313 (Mar 28, 2011)

At least one school should give you a free venue. I'm sure my school would give me a venue. The only problem with that is my school is not in Adelaide.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 28, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> At least one school should give you a free venue. I'm sure my school would give me a venue. The only problem with that is my school is not in Adelaide.



How far from Adelaide? If within 30 minutes of the cbd I'd say that's great.


----------



## rock1313 (Mar 28, 2011)

My school is 100 km north of Adelaide.


----------



## moose (May 13, 2011)

A couple of options, for future reference.

I'd say the Uni of Adelaide would have suitable places, would be worth getting in contact with them. Also, further out of the city some of the yacht clubs along the beach would be good, they generally aren't open much in winter, but would probably open up for a day for an event, or you could use a function room for the day. If you are interested, the first two to contact would be Adelaide Sailing Club at Glenelg, and Largs Bay Sailing Club, at... Largs Bay.

Probably too short notice for July, but maybe in future


----------



## Dene (May 13, 2011)

And would you be willing to cover the cost of a venue at the University of Adelaide?


----------



## moose (May 13, 2011)

I have no idea what it would cost, it was just a suggestion of some places to try if you wanted to have an event in Adelaide

Personally I'm not interested in competitions, I just saw this a while ago and had an idea, so I thought I would make the suggestion


----------



## Dene (May 13, 2011)

Thank you for trying, but you needn't bother. Of course the University had been considered. Trust that the people involved know what they are doing.


----------



## moose (May 14, 2011)

Charming. And what did the yacht clubs say when you contacted them?


----------



## Dene (May 14, 2011)

I haven't contacted them. Would you care to do so and receive a quote?


----------



## rock1313 (May 14, 2011)

I'm considering going to Adelaide soon to ask a few shopping centers. I need to know what sort of things we will need:

Materials (tables, chairs, power points etc.)

How much room we will need

An official letter confirming the desire of the RMIT rubik's cube club to hold the Adelaide Winter Open.


----------



## TimMc (May 14, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> I'm considering going to Adelaide soon to ask a few shopping centers.



*Checklist:*

1 stage
Something to section-off the public from the competitor area and stage (1.5 metre walking space within the barrier)
2 tables for competing (160cm by 50cm) or 4 tables (90cm by 50cm)
1 table for scrambling (90cm by 50cm or larger)
1 table registration/data-entry (any size)
6 chairs (appropriate height)
10 additional chairs for the competitor area if possible
Sufficient ambient lighting and/or white lighting (not too harsh, and not non-white)
Something to hang posters off (sponsors etc)
Microphone and speaker (non-essential but makes announcements easier)
Access to a powerpoint (required for a laptop to do data-entry

Some large Shopping Centres might be willing to pay for table, chair and Audio/Visual hire. The competition would simply provide some entertainment for their patrons and potentially draw some more people into their shopping centre (depending on the amount of PR/advertising beforehand).

*Room:*
We'd essentially need about 6 square metres (we had about 4 square metres at Melbourne Central last time but there weren't really any chairs for the competitors that were waiting or parents). So 4-7 square metres would be ideal...

*Letter:*
I haven't completed a formal letter of engagement before. I've simply had a meeting to discuss the idea and then follow up by providing them with ABN details and a copy of our Public Liability Insurance to assert that we're covered in Shopping Centres too. They then asked me to fill out a Casual License Agreement (similar to what they get other stall owners/shops to agree to) for $0. What kind of letter are you after?

Tim.


----------



## rock1313 (May 15, 2011)

TimMc said:


> What kind of letter are you after?



Just a letter that behalf of the RMIT Rubik's cube club to hold a competition here so that they know we are fair dinkum when asking them. Also a checklist would be nice to and your contact details (eg. phone number). Thanks Tim


----------



## TimMc (May 15, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> Just a letter that behalf of the RMIT Rubik's cube club to hold a competition here so that they know we are fair dinkum when asking them. Also a checklist would be nice to and your contact details (eg. phone number). Thanks Tim


 
I'll talk with RUSU about writing up a letter. I don't want to tread on any toes with RMIT media...

Tim.


----------



## rock1313 (May 16, 2011)

Thank Tim, I'll wait to hear back from you.


----------



## SweetSolver (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry to bump this old thread up but would anyone be interested in a comp in Adelaide later this year or early next year?


----------



## Dene (Aug 9, 2013)

I would be open to delegating a competition in Adelaide if the time suited me.


----------



## SweetSolver (Aug 9, 2013)

Dene said:


> I would be open to delegating a competition in Adelaide if the time suited me.



I had a chat to Tim and he said the same. Hopefully we can get some interest. Should I start a thread about it?


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 16, 2013)

BUMP 

Nothing much but you can hire the North Adelaide Baptist Church hall for $10 an hour for non profitable events. It could hold up to 50 people and has plenty of table and chairs.


----------



## SweetSolver (Sep 19, 2013)

Sounds good to me. Anyone interested?


----------



## ottozing (Sep 19, 2013)

I might go. Not sure if either of my parents wanna travel to Adelaide or not. I'll try though.


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 19, 2013)

Doesnt it say in 2011.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah, but instead of making a whole new thread for a competition that might not happen, they just bumped an old thread stating a possible location.


----------



## SweetSolver (Sep 20, 2013)

We've found a possible venue, so if there's enough interest we could certainly look into it more and maybe open up a thread about it.


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 20, 2013)

I could possibly go.


----------



## Dene (Sep 20, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> We've found a possible venue, so if there's enough interest we could certainly look into it more and maybe open up a thread about it.



Can you please start up an e-mail correspondence with myself and Tim McMahon? Our e-mail addresses are easily accessible. It's best if we talk this through between us for now.

As it is, I don't think there is a concern with finding enough interest. As long as we can get 10 people it will be fine, and I'm sure people will travel to a big enough competition.


----------



## SweetSolver (Sep 20, 2013)

Dene said:


> Can you please start up an e-mail correspondence with myself and Tim McMahon? Our e-mail addresses are easily accessible. It's best if we talk this through between us for now.
> 
> As it is, I don't think there is a concern with finding enough interest. As long as we can get 10 people it will be fine, and I'm sure people will travel to a big enough competition.


Okay, sorry about that Dene. I'll PM you now.


----------



## Dene (Sep 20, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> Okay, sorry about that Dene. I'll PM you now.



Don't apologise! It's all good. It's just easiest to discuss things within a closed group to get something organised first. Otherwise everyone will just speculate and post unhelpful things. It's exciting to see the potential for Adelaide cubing to grow!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 20, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> Okay, sorry about that Dene. I'll PM you now.


You've taken initiative in getting a venue so good job for that. I wouldn't go to an Adelaide competition (well, if it was Nationals I might) but Adelaide cubers would be grateful for that.


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 24, 2013)

Alright, Tim's given us 6 steps for preparing a competition so lets get started with step 1:

How many competitors do you think guys?

I've got a bro and a friend that could probably make it.

I'll say 15?


----------



## SweetSolver (Sep 24, 2013)

Maybe not quite 15, probably more like 10 or 12. Not too sure though. Feel free to correct me though.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 24, 2013)

15-20 seems like a pretty likely ballpark. Hopefully I'll be one of them <3


----------



## SweetSolver (Sep 24, 2013)

I hope so too  We'll keep you updated with any news.


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 24, 2013)

ottozing said:


> 15-20 seems like a pretty likely ballpark. Hopefully I'll be one of them <3



Good on ya Jay!

Me and my Dad are planing on a trip to Adelaide to look at some venues in the school holidays. If we find nothing, then I guess the baptist church is the only option. 

A date that would probably be nice is on the 18th January 2014, a week before the long weekend.


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 28, 2013)

So close to getting a venue, would of been the perfect one too.


----------



## SweetSolver (Oct 28, 2013)

rock1313 said:


> So close to getting a venue, would of been the perfect one too.



Any other options Brock?


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 28, 2013)

lol you're the one whose perfect for this job since you live in Adelaide. It's not easy for me being in a country town. 

We have some other ideas but definitely not as good as Northgate Shopping Center.


----------



## SweetSolver (Oct 28, 2013)

rock1313 said:


> lol you're the one whose perfect for this job since you live in Adelaide. It's not easy for me being in a country town.
> 
> We have some other ideas but definitely not as good as Northgate Shopping Center.



Haha whoops I keep forgetting you don't live in Adelaide. If I find any suitable places I'll let you know via the group email.


----------

